# Furries who hate the fandom



## mantrasand (Apr 26, 2012)

Seriously, I've been wondering: why do furries who hate everybody always stick around?
Like, all they do is bitch about how they hate the fandom and how fucked up it is, yet they continue to do this constantly on their FA journals and in their artwork and at conventions...
You're not being forced to be in the fandom. You can just stop any involvement with it at any time.
Yet you stick around to belittle and be mean to people?
Is that right? =\ I don't think so.

It's like people who move to another country, and then complain about that country. It's like, why the fuck did you move there? Nobody's probably forcing you to live there, go back where you came from if you don't like it. 

I can't even compare it to that though, since being a furry isn't a fucking major life decision.
I just wanna know why people get involved in the fandom, find out they hate the majority, and instead of quitting, just mock everybody?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

I think it is more attuned to bitching about the people. not the fandom in general.
Personally, most of the people in the fandom make me want to choke myself, but then I remind myself that I've met awesome people here to make up for it...so I have delayed my self hanging. :V


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 26, 2012)

One hell of a first thread.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 26, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> One hell of a first thread.


Nope, second.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Apr 26, 2012)

I think you just planted a bomb with this thread.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I think it is more attuned to bitching about the people. not the fandom in general.


But isn't a fandom what the fans make of it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2012)

Tybis said:


> But isn't a fandom what the fans make of it?


Well, that and what they allow other fans to make of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

Tybis said:


> But isn't a fandom what the fans make of it?



Yes, in a way, but how the people act can make an impression. I like the content, not the retards in it.


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2012)

I like most of the people on FAF and the intelligent discussions that occur here. I also like furry art and like the comraderie of furry conventions.

However, that doesn't mean that I ignore the majority of the fandom. Furry is a fandom that is so friendly and pushes acceptance beyond everything else that it has become the sanctuary for scum. Animal rapists are coddled and told "that's just your sexuality!", pedophiles are protected under "cub", rape is condoned, etc. Other communities generally drive these sickfucks out, but the furry fandom is so desperate to brand itself as tolerant that it readily accepts people who quite honestly are dangerous and vile.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2012)

Deo said:


> I like most of the people on FAF and the intelligent discussions that occur here. I also like furry art and like the comraderie of furry conventions.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean that I ignore the majority of the fandom. Furry is a fandom that is so friendly and pushes acceptance beyond everything else that it have become the sanctuary for scum. Animal rapists are coddled and told "that's just your sexuality!", pedophiles are protected under "cub", rape is condoned, etc. Other communities generally drive these sickfucks out, but the furry fandom is so desperate to brand itself as tolerant that it readily accepts people who quite honestly are dangerous and vile.



More along the lines of "So accepting and open that the fandom has become one gigantic Goatsee filled more shit than a fat person's bowels".


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 26, 2012)

Look furries dont hate furries. They dislike people like fetishers of Vore, Scat, Gore, etc who say their fetish outloud to everyone and expect not to be judged when they tell everyone. When they dont get what they want they go "BAWWWWWWW Why doesnt anyone like me? We thought furries were accepting!"


----------



## Aetius (Apr 26, 2012)

Op you, like most of the furries, need to learn that criticism =/= Hatedom.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh thank God you made a thread like this, they just closed the last thread that ended in a hate bombing trainwreck.

Everyone on this site is here for different reasons, and the peole who do hate literally everyone for no reason usually don't last long.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a level of drama in the fandom that is higher than most internet groups. except facepunch
And there are stupid furries who give the fandom a bad name, and dress in spandex with bunny ears and say they are going fursuiting. 
Seriously. There is a youtube video of a guy doing that but I lost it ):wawd


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 26, 2012)

Uh... Dragonfurry? You might want to rephrase that and put 'I' instead of 'We'. 

OT: Hatred is apart of our everyday life here on the forums. The people who take it too seriously and cause a firestorm over it are the ones I hate the most, because they can't learn the fact that everyone hates someone for something, and no matter how hard they try, someone is going to hate them regardless.


----------



## Deo (Apr 26, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> And there are stupid furries who give the fandom a bad name, and dress in spandex with bunny ears and say they are going fursuiting.
> Seriously. There is a youtube video of a guy doing that but I lost it ):wawd


I remember there was a youtube video of one guy on a plane in a leapard print zentai waggling his furry crotch at some little old lady as he stood in the aisle. Here's a pic from that incident (he had to crop the original picture he uploaded to FA because of the obvious boner.)

And DaFox is known to crash weddings in his nasty fucksuit.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 26, 2012)

Deo said:


> I remember there was a youtube video of one guy on a plane in a leapard print zentai waggling his furry crotch at some little old lady as he stood in the aisle. Here's a pic from that incident (he had to crop the original picture he uploaded to FA because of the obvious boner.)
> 
> And DaFox is known to crash weddings in his nasty fucksuit.


There is a little voice in my head telling me to upload that to poorlydressed.failblog.org


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2012)

Deo said:


> I like most of the people on FAF and the intelligent discussions that occur here. I also like furry art and like the comraderie of furry conventions.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean that I ignore the majority of the fandom. Furry is a fandom that is so friendly and pushes acceptance beyond everything else that it has become the sanctuary for scum. Animal rapists are coddled and told "that's just your sexuality!", pedophiles are protected under "cub", rape is condoned, etc. Other communities generally drive these sickfucks out, but the furry fandom is so desperate to brand itself as tolerant that it readily accepts people who quite honestly are dangerous and vile.


It's been said a million times, but it's worth saying again.  The furry fandom needs a purge.


OP I don't hate the furry fandom itself, I hate the sort of people the furry fandom lets in without a fight that everywhere else society would call the scourge of the society.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 26, 2012)

Hate is such a strong word....Let's just use "dislike" instead :3


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 26, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Look furries dont hate furries. They dislike people like fetishers of Vore, Scat, Gore, etc who say their fetish outloud to everyone and expect not to be judged when they tell everyone. When they dont get what they want they go "BAWWWWWWW Why doesnt anyone like me? I thought furries were accepting!"



YOU do not represent EVERYONE. You represent YOURSELF.

Also, criticism != hate


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty silly argument.  Like saying that people who watch movies shouldn't be allowed to criticize said movies, since hey, no one _forced_ them to watch them.  When you have a love for something, you hate seeing it go to hell.  When you see it going to hell, you criticize and try to do your best to get it back on track.  Only people who truly love the art of film-making can become good critics, and only people who truly wish the best for the fandom become critics of the fandom.  Yes?
Maybe you never thought of it that way, but I believe that's the appropriate explanation for what you view as a contradiction.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 26, 2012)

Glaice said:


> YOU do not represent EVERYONE. You represent YOURSELF.
> 
> Also, criticism != hate



It's okay, Glaice. I already mentioned it to him. One of the unspoken guidelines on the internet is 'You do not speak for everyone. You should only speak for yourself.'


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 26, 2012)

There's a difference between hating and ridiculing. 

''Most'' Furries don't hate the fandom, not even a minority of Furries hate the fandom. _A minority of Furries_ hate certain aspects of the fandom, and (rarely) some of the individuals involved in it. They'll g as far as ridiculing it, criticizing it and sharing their concern towards it. That's not hate, it's the latter three. 

As far as I know, most of the Furries that do generally turn out to hate the fandom end up disassociating themselves with it soon afterwards. 

Having said that, people do tend to stick around in communities they ''hate'' overall, for a variety of different reasons. The obvious one being that they've found a small corner of that community with some likable, sane people.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Call me selfish for saying this, but I feel bad for these people who you all hate. If everyone else rejects them, don't they need someplace to socialize? And then furries reject them too...


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Call me selfish for saying this, but I feel bad for these people who you all hate. If everyone else rejects them, don't they need someplace to socialize? And then furries reject them too...



It's also based on how said furries represent themselves and how they talk/act in front of people to give said impression if they act dumb/say stupid shit/etc.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 27, 2012)

Well everyone has their opinions.

Some hate certain things, others like certain things

but in the end we all have personal opinions so it's no use trying to change one's opinion.


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Call me selfish for saying this, but I feel bad for these people who you all hate. If everyone else rejects them, don't they need someplace to socialize? And then furries reject them too...


Fuck that. I refuse to socialize or otherwise associate with pedophiles, animal rapists, rapists, animal abusers, etc. And I can hate them, maybe if I just hate them enough they'll go far the fuck away from me.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 27, 2012)

Most of the time there is a legit. reason as to why they are hated.


----------



## morphology (Apr 27, 2012)

If I hated the fandom, I would not be in the fandom.  

However, just because I am part of the fandom doesn't mean I must condone all the people and actions inside it. I have no "loyalty" to the furry fandom, and neither does anyone else in my opinion.  I am not obligated to turn a blind eye to abusive and criminal individuals just because they are in the fandom, in fact, I feel like I help improve the fandom by calling those folks out.  And when a fandom becomes reluctant to criticise itself, it can end up stagnating and getting unwelcome individuals.

Also, howabout using some other term besides "hate"?  Hate is flung around so much lately that its meaning has been reduced to just "they disagree".  Hate should only be reserved to define actions in which a person actively goes out of their way to antagonize things and individuals.


----------



## Yago (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm fairly misanthropic so I really don't like anyone from the get-go, but a great deal of people are just plain hell-bent upon giving reasons to dislike them.

As mentioned several posts above mine, I tend to think that the fandom is such a gathering place for all the misfits that it attracts even the most fucked up of people.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> Fuck that. I refuse to socialize or otherwise associate with pedophiles, animal rapists, rapists, animal abusers, etc. And I can hate them, maybe if I just hate them enough they'll go far the fuck away from me.



It's okay Deo, you can hang out with me. I'll hate dog rapists with you.


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

Fay V said:


> It's okay Deo, you can hang out with me. I'll hate dog rapists with you.


All we need is Jesie and we're like the furry female versions of the Boondock Saints.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 27, 2012)

But I love the fandom and everyone in it. :C


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

And it loves you, Treacle! <3

Also, I would pay money to see that, Deo. A lot of money!


----------



## Kitutal (Apr 27, 2012)

Because they're only here for the art, stories, to sell people stuff, things like that. Not everyone that enjoys a particular hobby likes spending time with everyone else that enjoys that same thing. Also because not everyone in a group this large is going to like and agree with everyone else in the group, so different sets of people argue with each other, or state their disapproval of others' actions.
Add to that the fact that so far the only rule we seem to have as a group is that anyone who calls themselves a furry is one, and you get a situation where anyone can be counted as a member, whatever they do, however they feel about anyone else, what they like doing, and noone can say otherwise.


----------



## BRN (Apr 27, 2012)

I find myself constantly enthralled by the strangest people, and can't stop myself wanting to get to know them, talk to 'em and understand them. Where else might I find such an interesting group of people other than the fandom?

I've got my own oddities and I'm fairly sure nigh everyone on this forum and even your "furry furry-haters" do too. But actual eccentricism is appealing to me. As a result I've met a lot of people, a lot of strange and bizarre people, but I've also met some furries who have been nothing but unappealing to talk to. 

I dislike their attitudes. I wouldn't say hate though, not just because hate of any kind is irrational, but in the first place I just genuinely don't feel it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

SIX said:


> I find myself constantly enthralled by the strangest people, and can't stop myself wanting to get to know them, talk to 'em and understand them. Where else might I find such an interesting group of people other than the fandom?



We should talk more.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2012)

SIX said:


> Where else might I find such an interesting group of people other than the fandom?



A prison.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 27, 2012)

SIX said:


> Where else might I find rule 34 pokemon other than in the fandom?


this is all i could see


----------



## Lobar (Apr 27, 2012)

Because this is still my hobby, dammit, no matter how many asshats are out there to ruin it for me.

Really, I don't hate the fandom so much as I wish that 1) people would stop getting into it purely for its fetish-y sexual reputation, and 2) that the people in it would use the same degree of discretion they would with a stranger off the street before trying to strike up a conversation about sex and their fetishes.  That really is not a lot to ask.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2012)

Because I like anthros and enjoy works involving them, but the loudest members of this fandom seem to be socially awkward perverts and I hate them.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> pedophiles, animal rapists, rapists, animal abusers


The only one of those I've maybe seen within the fandom is animal rapists. I know nothing about zoophilia, but they'll claim they only do it if the animal "wants it"... that's a topic I'd rather not get into, I'm just gonna say I'm skeptical that the animal actually does.
I've never come across any furries who were pedophiles or rapists. Liking to typefuck a rape scenario =/= rapist. Same thing with cub art. I understand why it's not allowed, but I'm willing to bet most of the people who like it would not do anything to a minor IRL. So now you're just pulling random "creep" stereotypes out of thin air. 

Also, the whole "socially awkward" discrimination needs to stop. Not everybody has the same amount of social skills. If you don't wanna hang out with someone, just go away from them. It's mean to have people constantly belittling people who aren't social butterflies.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 27, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I think it is more attuned to bitching about the people. not the fandom in general.
> Personally, most of the people in the fandom make me want to choke myself, but then I remind myself that I've met awesome people here to make up for it...so I have delayed my self hanging. :V



It was because of those people I would never mention this fandom in public. I met some strange individuals in my time that are  insane, and like you meet some awesome people as well. It's too bad there are always going to be more of the "insane" crowd thou...



TreacleFox said:


> But I love the fandom and _everyone in it._ :C



'It's time for the talk.'


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> The only one of those I've maybe seen within the fandom is animal rapists. I know nothing about zoophilia, but they'll claim they only do it if the animal "wants it"... that's a topic I'd rather not get into, I'm just gonna say I'm skeptical that the animal actually does.
> I've never come across any furries who were pedophiles or rapists. Liking to typefuck a rape scenario =/= rapist. Same thing with cub art. I understand why it's not allowed, but I'm willing to bet most of the people who like it would not do anything to a minor IRL. So now you're just pulling random "creep" stereotypes out of thin air.
> 
> Also, the whole "socially awkward" discrimination needs to stop. Not everybody has the same amount of social skills. If you don't wanna hang out with someone, just go away from them. It's mean to have people constantly belittling people who aren't social butterflies.



Socially awkward is not Carte Blanche to be a complete idiot.


----------



## morphology (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> The only one of those I've maybe seen within the fandom is animal rapists. I know nothing about zoophilia, but they'll claim they only do it if the animal "wants it"... that's a topic I'd rather not get into, I'm just gonna say I'm skeptical that the animal actually does.
> I've never come across any furries who were pedophiles or rapists. Liking to typefuck a rape scenario =/= rapist. Same thing with cub art. I understand why it's not allowed, but I'm willing to bet most of the people who like it would not do anything to a minor IRL. So now you're just pulling random "creep" stereotypes out of thin air.
> 
> Also, the whole "socially awkward" discrimination needs to stop. Not everybody has the same amount of social skills. If you don't wanna hang out with someone, just go away from them. It's mean to have people constantly belittling people who aren't social butterflies.



You'd be surprised.  There was a guy named Sibe who was arrested and banned from conventions years ago for possession of child pornography, and he's not the only example.  Animal abuse and pedophilia are not "creep stereotypes", they are crimes.

Also, there's a difference between socially awkward and being an idiot.  Branding folks who have no sense of manners and tact "socially awkward" is an insult to folks who are nice and respectful individuals who have trouble interacting with others due to shyness, anxiety, etc.  Regardless, if you're going to go out in public and make a bad example of yourself and your fandom, folks have all the right to criticize you.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Well then don't say bad things about "socially awkward" people, because some are nice and respectful and you're hurting them.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2012)

It seems like it's really difficult to be a part of this without huge generalizations.

First, there's no way to really moderate the bounds of individuals, and there's no "gate" into the furry fandom, which is a very flexible and open concept. So while lots of groups with extreme interests appear, a lot of people don't want to be associated with specific parts of it. The only way to relieve that itch would probably be to bitch incessantly about other people and how horribly gross they are.

\  /


----------



## morphology (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Well then don't say bad things about "socially awkward" people, because some are nice and respectful and you're hurting them.



I reread through the thread and I didn't see anyone bashing socially awkward folks.  Folks were complaining about people letting inappropriate/illegal stuff slide for the sake of "tolerance", and folks who do really stupid/inappropriate/illegal stuff.  No one was complaining about folks who have difficulty socializing.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

But it goes on all the time, as if everybody needs to be social. It's annoying. We're all supposed to be perfect apparently.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 27, 2012)

Wasn't there a thread for this a few weeks ago?


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

^That's old news and nobody cares.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> ^That's old news and *nobody cares*.



There might actually be some care in there.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> ^That's old news and nobody cares.


Yet you still cared enough to replicate.


----------



## Piroshki (Apr 27, 2012)

Like Zeke/Ozriel said, it's the people they bitch about, not the fandom itself.

Must be like why my sister watches Dance Moms, 'cause for the life of me I can't figure out...


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 27, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Yet you still cared enough to replicate.


I meant that nobody cared about the old thread. I myself didn't see it and didn't know it existed.


----------



## Deo (Apr 27, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> The only one of those I've maybe seen within the fandom is animal rapists. I know nothing about zoophilia, but they'll claim they only do it if the animal "wants it"... that's a topic I'd rather not get into, I'm just gonna say I'm skeptical that the animal actually does.


Then you just haven't been around long enough. I've seen people upload photos of starving or dead animals to FA without understanding that animals need to eat proper diets of proper amounts. I've seen pictures uploaded to FA of "oh fuck I threw my dog over the fence when we were playing and she landed on it and now she's got this big gouge in her leg and bleeding and limping, what do I do?" and then they refuse to take the animal to a vet when people post comments telling them vet care is necessary. I've seen journals where people brag about cropping their dogs' ears and tails with bolt cutters and journals about drowning kittens "for their own good". And raping an animal is abusive too.



mantrasand said:


> I've never come across any furries who were pedophiles or rapists.


Well, here's an example: Koinu-Kun is a fursuiter who raped a 17 year old girl (he was 33 at the time) while wearing his fursuit; AND he filmed it without telling her and posted it online for his buddies to watch. And then there is BetaWolf who had his FA notes leaked where he talks about his child porn collection and how he wishes he could get a hold of a real child. As for rapists, I've heard terrible con stories where one furry is a predator and the other is too drunk to defend themselves.



mantrasand said:


> So now you're just pulling random "creep" stereotypes out of thin air.


No, I wish I was. I have full documentation, screencaps, and more proving that such human scum thrives amongst us. And as much as people rant about Insane_Kangaroo I have to applaud the guy for being one of the few people to use his cyber-fu to trakc down these sick fucks and report them to the police. If you need more examples of sickfuckery in the fandom you should talk to him.



mantrasand said:


> Also, the whole "socially awkward" discrimination needs to stop. Not everybody has the same amount of social skills. If you don't wanna hang out with someone, just go away from them. It's mean to have people constantly belittling people who aren't social butterflies.


I am not talking about "socially awkward". I am talking about people who are doing criminal things and causing real harm and abuse to victims. This has no fucking thing to do with social awkwardness and everything to do with horrible people doing atrocious things and getting away with it because people like you wave off such things as raping a child as being "socially awkward discrimination".


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Apr 27, 2012)

There are defiantly a lot of sick fucks in the world, again not all are in this fandom alone, but they should keep their debauchery to themselves and not drag the fandom down with them. Yet unfortunately everyone's actions affect the community in the eyes of those who witness it. Take for example the United States soldiers that are across sea, what they do over there really affects how the people in that country see America as a whole and the same is for anything else, that's why we have stereotypes because it's the way most people view a large group as a whole whether it is in good light or bad. The furry community obviously has those stereotypes and as most of us know it's not good, never once have I heard "oh you're a furry? are you a great artist?" most of the time I get "oh you're a furry? do you rape animals?", and I feel that there should be a separation from the people that associate themselves with the fandom and cruel things that they do.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 27, 2012)

I've actually drifted to disliking a LOT (not all) of the fandom.
I whine, right?  I'm a teenager who is damn good at it.  But DAMN IT, there are a lot of other teen furs younger than I that bitch and moan over trivial crap even more than I do.  I didn't even think it was possible.

A bit unrelated, but contributes to the hatred: 
Then you have the freaking furs that treat Therians and Otherkin like shit and call them retards just because of who they are. Or furs assume that we all think that* WE ARE NOT HYOOMAN AT ALL AND WE CAN TRANSFORM INTO ANIMULS  *when that *typically* isn't the case.  That just isn't cool.  Not pulling shit out of thin air here, either; I've seen it on these forums. 

Not all furs do that, yeah.  But still, it's annoying when a minority does it.  It skews my view of the majority.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 27, 2012)

Today is not mantrasand's day, is it?


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> Then you just haven't been around long enough. I've seen people upload photos of starving or dead animals to FA without understanding that animals need to eat proper diets of proper amounts. I've seen pictures uploaded to FA of "oh fuck I threw my dog over the fence when we were playing and she landed on it and now she's got this big gouge in her leg and bleeding and limping, what do I do?" and then they refuse to take the animal to a vet when people post comments telling them vet care is necessary. I've seen journals where people brag about cropping their dogs' ears and tails with bolt cutters and journals about drowning kittens "for their own good". And raping an animal is abusive too.


Oh my God... 
The thing is, terrible people like that specifically aren't furries... those are just sick fuck animal abusers and most abusers like that aren't furries. Some are furries, but don't say furries do those things. 





> Well, here's an example: Koinu-Kun is a fursuiter who raped a 17 year old girl (he was 33 at the time) while wearing his fursuit; AND he filmed it without telling her and posted it online for his buddies to watch. And then there is BetaWolf who had his FA notes leaked where he talks about his child porn collection and how he wishes he could get a hold of a real child. As for rapists, I've heard terrible con stories where one furry is a predator and the other is too drunk to defend themselves.


That's two people... and the drunk person should not have been drunk, or should have had a friend look out for them. Their fault. Being drunk in an environment like that is asking for it.





> No, I wish I was. I have full documentation, screencaps, and more proving that such human scum thrives amongst us. And as much as people rant about Insane_Kangaroo I have to applaud the guy for being one of the few people to use his cyber-fu to trakc down these sick fucks and report them to the police. If you need more examples of sickfuckery in the fandom you should talk to him.


I doubt there's really THAT much that goes on, though.





> I am not talking about "socially awkward". I am talking about people who are doing criminal things and causing real harm and abuse to victims. This has no fucking thing to do with social awkwardness and everything to do with horrible people doing atrocious things and getting away with it because people like you wave off such things as raping a child as being "socially awkward discrimination".


I'm not waving off crime as "social awkwardness". I'm sorry, maybe it didn't happen in this thread, but a lot of furries do blame "socially awkward" people who are well-behaved and quiet for problems within the fandom. It annoys the fuck outta me.


----------



## morphology (Apr 28, 2012)

QuickSticks45 said:


> There are defiantly a lot of sick fucks in the world, again not all are in this fandom alone, but they should keep their debauchery to themselves and not drag the fandom down with them. Yet unfortunately everyone's actions affect the community in the eyes of those who witness it. *Take for example the United States soldiers that are across sea*, what they do over there really affects how the people in that country see America as a whole and the same is for anything else, that's why we have stereotypes because it's the way most people view a large group as a whole whether it is in good light or bad. The furry community obviously has those stereotypes and as most of us know it's not good, never once have I heard "oh you're a furry? are you a great artist?" most of the time I get "oh you're a furry? do you rape animals?", and I feel that there should be a separation from the people that associate themselves with the fandom and cruel things that they do.



Are you seriously comparing US soldiers to members of the fandom who rape animals?


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 28, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> More along the lines of "So accepting and open that the fandom has become one gigantic Goatsee filled more shit than a fat person's bowels".



I am sure thats on FA somewhere, and somefur is fapping to it


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Oh my God...
> The thing is, terrible people like that specifically aren't furries... those are just sick fuck animal abusers and most abusers like that aren't furries.


MY FUCKING GOD. YOU ARE OBTUSE.
I specifically listed those examples because they WERE POSTED BY FURRIES ON FURAFFINITY. They had LONG STANDING accounts with full galleries, watcher lists, and so weren't trolls. THEY WERE SICKFUCK FURRIES. 

Your quote seems to rely on the idea that I have no fucking clue what I am talking about. Since you fucking ignored everything I said and restated that the abuseres weren't furries. Which means you either think I'm retarded or lying. So fuck you, I kinow full well what I am talking about you pompous asshole. Go ahead, tell me one more fucking time that the screencaps, names, arrest pages, and other things I've seen aren't abusive furries. Insinuate one more time that I am too fucking stupid to state a claim and fucking mean it with absolute conviction. Make my motherfucking day.



mantrasand said:


> Some are furries, but don't say furries do those things.


Persons A, B, and C are furries.
Persons A, B, and C abuse animals.
Ergo furries do those things.



mantrasand said:


> That's two people... and the drunk person should not have been drunk, or should have had a friend look out for them. Their fault. Being drunk in an environment like that is asking for it


Fucking god. You have to be kidding. You can't possibly be insinuating that people are asking to be raped. No one is that soulless.



mantrasand said:


> I doubt there's really THAT much that goes on, though.


Fuck you again for insinuating that I cannot possibly know what I am talking about.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> Fucking god. You have to be kidding. You can't possibly be insinuating that people are asking to be raped. No one is that soulless.



Oh how I wish you were right.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2012)

FA bans cub porn, which is a way of looking at child porn but less illegal. Forum gets flooded with ragethreads from the masses of pedophiles unable to view their kiddyfiddling here.

Or there was the fursuiter in the fucksuit who got arrested for hanging out in playparks.

So, furries are all lovely balanced and wholesome individuals.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

No, no one is asking to be raped. No. 
You will defend the fandom so much that it's the victim's fault for being raped?

That is the reason I hate some furries. That. Right. There.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2012)

Fay V said:


> No, no one is asking to be raped. No.
> You will defend the fandom so much that it's the victim's fault for being raped?
> 
> That is the reason I hate some furries. That. Right. There.



Stop defending Deo. This is fucking nepotism right here and why furries are all terrible. Stop persecuting my good friend Manstrand, and leave us alone. Together.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 28, 2012)

morphology said:


> Are you seriously comparing US soldiers to members of the fandom who rape animals?



while his choice of analogies is not the wisest, I can understand what is being said. The few outright attrocites that occur (as a combat vet, I am not even going to get into the definition of that) cast a horrible image of the entire military and US action anywhere in the world. But that is the way the media plays it out. The media feeds, sheeple eat it up greedily. Same thing has occurred with the fandom. A few get a notion for fame, then spread their pervertedness on TV, the net......etc,  in the name of "its what furries do". Thanks for nothing Chewfox!


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

Fay V said:


> No, no one is asking to be raped. No.
> You will defend the fandom so much that it's the victim's fault for being raped?
> 
> That is the reason I hate some furries. That. Right. There.


Exactly. This extreme tolerance and excuse making for criminals absolutely sickens me. 
A society of moral sentient beings does not make excuses or protect violent abusers.
Anyone who condones such atrocities or turns a blind eye is guilty as well for not protecting the victims.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> MY FUCKING GOD. YOU ARE OBTUSE.
> I specifically listed those examples because they WERE POSTED BY FURRIES ON FURAFFINITY. They had LONG STANDING accounts with full galleries, watcher lists, and so weren't trolls. THEY WERE SICKFUCK FURRIES.


RAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGE





> Your quote seems to rely on the idea that I have no fucking clue what I am talking about. Since you fucking ignored everything I said and restated that the abuseres weren't furries. Which means you either think I'm retarded or lying. So fuck you, I kinow full well what I am talking about you pompous asshole. Go ahead, tell me one more fucking time that the screencaps, names, arrest pages, and other things I've seen aren't abusive furries. Insinuate one more time that I am too fucking stupid to state a claim and fucking mean it with absolute conviction. Make my motherfucking day.


Followed by more foul language and childish insults. How fun. ^.^





> Persons A, B, and C are furries.
> Persons A, B, and C abuse animals.
> Ergo furries do those things.


What about persons D, E, F, G, H, etc. who aren't animal abusers?





> Fucking god. You have to be kidding. You can't possibly be insinuating that people are asking to be raped. No one is that soulless.


Maybe I was harsh with my wording, but I think that people need to be responsible enough to make sure that if they're in a state of intoxication where they're not fully "with it", they need a sober friend to make sure nothing happens. Or they need to be in a place that nobody can harm them. The rapist is of course at fault, but this could have been avoided had someone been more careful and not been wandering around alone while drunk.





> Fuck you again for insinuating that I cannot possibly know what I am talking about.


Cool insult bro.


And I'm sorry, but... cartoon drawings of young anthropomorphic characters is not the same as actual child porn. Not that I condone either, but that's like I drew a picture of myself murdering someone, then I actually did it. Two different things.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> And I'm sorry, but... cartoon drawings of young anthropomorphic characters is not the same as actual child porn. Not that I condone either, but that's like I drew a picture of myself murdering someone, then I actually did it. Two different things.



Wrong. Cub porn, you're getting sexual gratification from the depiction of an child getting fucked. Chances are if you draw a picture of you murdering someone, you won't be getting off to it. That's the difference. But it's one you'd have to think for a minute to understand, so I don't expect you to get it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

_Oh for fu--

_


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> RAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGE



Like that is news? :V

Seriously though, you put up a decent argument (I use "decent" very, very loosely; I think it is just your grammar that is a saving grace), but are you honestly blaming the victims for their actions?  The correct answer would be to lock up rapists so we wouldn't have to worry as much.   I'm not talking about people whose girlfriends said "well I charged my bf with rape cuz he said he'd dump me lol what do?"  (seen it on the net before), I am talking about rapists.


Off Tangent here, second person not angled at anyone in particular.

As far as pedophilia goes, I do not think it is a controllable urge.  Same with zoophilia.  But fuck it is just unacceptable to act upon those urges.  Have the thoughts, ok, but keep them to yourself and don't you dare harm anything.  I won't defend your sickfuckery if you do something.  (Just thinking about the work of Alfred Kinsey.   I ignore the retards like Judith Reisman who scream that he was a pedophile.  I mean, really, this lady thinks that fags caused the Holocaust and recruit young kids like the Marines.)


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Oh my God...
> 
> 
> > Well, here's an example: Koinu-Kun is a fursuiter who raped a 17 year  old girl (he was 33 at the time) while wearing his fursuit; AND he  filmed it without telling her and posted it online for his buddies to  watch. And then there is BetaWolf who had his FA notes leaked where he  talks about his child porn collection and how he wishes he could get a  hold of a real child. As for rapists, I've heard terrible con stories  where one furry is a predator and the other is too drunk to defend  themselves.
> ...


Gosh, I hate to go off-topic here....but how exactly is that ''asking for it''? Whether they should've been drunk or not, people get drunk, Fact. And you don't exactly go to a con expecting to get raped (why the heck should you?) So why would anyone feel the need to take someone with them to look out for them? Either way, you can't state that it's the victim's fault without knowing the full story. Do you know the full story?


----------



## morphology (Apr 28, 2012)

> RAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGERAGE ... Followed by more foul language and childish insults. How fun. ^.^



Protip newbie: This is not a way to win an argument.  Though you're probably just intentionally egging folks on now.



> What about persons D, E, F, G, H, etc. who aren't animal abusers?



That's a logical fallacy called Argumentum ad Populum.  Persons A, B, C are animal abusers, but not all furries are animal abusers, therefore it's not a problem.  Just because folks who commit stupid and criminal things are a minority in a fandom does NOT mean that the issue can just be swept under the rug and ignored.



> Maybe I was harsh with my wording, but I think that people need to be responsible enough to make sure that if they're in a state of intoxication where they're not fully "with it", they need a sober friend to make sure nothing happens. Or they need to be in a place that nobody can harm them. The rapist is of course at fault, but this could have been avoided had someone been more careful and not been wandering around alone while drunk.



Are you seriously resorting to victim-blaming?  I have no idea why this argument is brought up only in the case of rape, but it is such backwards logic to blame the victim for the fact that a crime is committed.  It's so ridiculous in the context of another crime - "they wouldn't have gotten robbed if they didn't have so much money" for example.  And giving this tut tutting of the victim "oh they should have had someone with them" grossly underplays the horror of rape.  And to top it off, what made you think talking about rape victims would enhance your argument?

The fact that you've resorted now to "cool story bro" is fairly obvious that you have no intent of arguing like a rational person.  This being your first post, either you're a complete idiot, or you didn't go into this forum with the intent of joining us and having reasonable debates and whatnot.  And now that you're doing the internet equivalent of sticking your tongue out at the opposing argument, you're going to open the floodgates of the rest of the forum to swoop down and tear you to pieces.  I highly recommend backing down.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 28, 2012)

Mantrasand, if you're a troll, you are the finest I've seen in a long while.

If not, yes, furries are rapists. Humans are rapists. Not ALL HUMANS are rapists, not ALL FURRIES are rapists. It's like you think that if someone does something wrong, they lose their furry card. EDIT: Morphology beat me to this.

There are a lot of socially awkward people on FA who are the nicest people I've met, probably because of it. I do feel pity on those who simply have no manners and simply cannot contain themselves at any public place. However, I do hate it that those people are the representations of the fandom, since they are the most apparent and exploitable.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 28, 2012)

You're off to a great start OP with this ridiculous level of arguing and responses show you really can't debate like normal person would.


----------



## neweinstein (Apr 28, 2012)

"Furries who hate the Fandom" ... I think that would be to hard ... I know there are some people in the fandom who do bad things ... criminal stuff even (like in nearly every group of people you can define) ... Furries should hate those specific persons for what they are doing to the world and to the fandom ... its mainly those few idiots out there who have ruined the public view on the fandom and who (sadly) continue to do so.

But at least for me thats no reason to hate the furry fandom in whole ...

I think its our thing to react if we see such activities

EIN


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2012)

neweinstein said:


> "Furries who hate the Fandom" ... I think that would be to hard ... I know there are some people in the fandom who do bad things ... criminal stuff even (like in nearly every group of people you can define) ... Furries should hate those specific persons for what they are doing to the world and to the fandom ... its mainly those few idiots out there who have ruined the public view on the fandom and who (sadly) continue to do so.
> 
> But at least for me thats no reason to hate the furry fandom in whole ...
> 
> ...



Hating the fandom is easy when a lot of them are butthurt about things like them not getting hugboxed 24/7.


----------



## Boondawks (Apr 28, 2012)

im not even a furry

oh god why am i here what is happening with my life


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Wrong. Cub porn, you're getting sexual gratification from the depiction of an child getting fucked. Chances are if you draw a picture of you murdering someone, you won't be getting off to it. That's the difference. But it's one you'd have to think for a minute to understand, so I don't expect you to get it.


It may be morally wrong and sick to you, but it isn't criminally wrong. It isn't a crime for someone to draw something that doesn't even exist, give the drawing to another person and then they fap to it. The case that these people try to act out these things after looking at such artwork is false and unproven. And I'm sure there's plenty of people who would fap to a pic of themselves murdering someone.





Foxecality said:


> _Oh for fu--
> 
> _


Giving head to his keyboard?


And I am NOT blaming rape victims. Yes, the rapist shouldn't be out raping people. But people shouldn't be publicly intoxicated to begin with. It's illegal. I'M NOT DEFENDING CRIMINALS. I'm on a completely separate argument now about people atleast trying their best to make sure nothing bad happens. The "having a lot of money" argument is kinda different. But I get what you mean. When I have to walk through bad neighborhoods, I wear old, dirty clothes with holes in them so I look poor and nobody tries to mug me. My dad taught me to do that, and I think it helps. I don't try to look like I have any money because that makes me a target. What I'm saying is, don't make yourself a target. It's still the criminal's fault, but don't make yourself a target. Not a hard concept.

And I see nothing wrong with being affectionate and wanting attention and to be "hugboxed". As long as it's just friendly hugs with no public and unwanted groping. I can see how some furries may take it too far. But wanting to be nice and friendly isn't a bad thing. Obviously, it is for you guys since you love yelling so much.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> It Giving head to his keyboard?



With this line, you have destroyed the last shred of hope i had for you.
Come back when you get more mature.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow you guys fell for that troll _hard._


----------



## Aetius (Apr 28, 2012)

Boondawks said:


> im not even a furry
> 
> oh god why am i here what is happening with my life



One of us!


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

morphology said:


> That's a logical fallacy called Argumentum ad Populum.  Persons A, B, C are animal abusers, but not all furries are animal abusers, therefore it's not a problem.  Just because folks who commit stupid and criminal things are a minority in a fandom does NOT mean that the issue can just be swept under the rug and ignored.


Exactly. And honestly, it's not as small of a section as the fandom as most people play it out to be. I'm being honest here, that these issues I have mentioned are actually quite rampant in the fandom. It is unfortunate, but sadly true. In comparision with other fandoms and the public at large the furry fandom harbers a greater percentage of people who act in criminal ways and maliciously violate victims. 

Furthermore, I listed only a few specific cases. Obviously I did not list EVERYONE who is a sick fuck in the fandom, and not even everyone that I am aware of their criminal involvements. A complete list would be impossible since most sadistic criminals are smart enough not to publicize their abuse and such a list of names I know would exceed the character limit of a post on FAF. 



morphology said:


> Are you seriously resorting to victim-blaming?  I have no idea why this argument is brought up only in the case of rape, but it is such backwards logic to blame the victim for the fact that a crime is committed.  It's so ridiculous in the context of another crime - "they wouldn't have gotten robbed if they didn't have so much money" for example.  And giving this tut tutting of the victim "oh they should have had someone with them" grossly underplays the horror of rape.  And to top it off, what made you think talking about rape victims would enhance your argument?


This. AND an overwelming majority of the rape cases are committed by someone the victim knows, trusts, and considers a friend. That includes the friends you have around you for "protection" when you drink. So it's a retarded ignorant argument to claim that anyone who drinks needs a friend to watch them, since in most cases that "friend" is the rapist.

And this is a subject that I really won't be discussing further. Too many of my friends have been victims of this atrocious dehumanizing abuse, and any defending of rapists is horrifyingly cruel.



mantrasand said:


> It may be morally wrong and sick to you, but  it isn't criminally wrong. It isn't a crime for someone to draw  something that doesn't even exist, give the drawing to another person  and then they fap to it.


That's incorrect. Canada, the UK,  other European countries and even the United States to an extent have  laws prohibiting even the imaginary imagery depicting children, or  things drawn to closely resemble children, for sexual purposes. Such  material by law is still criminally considered child pornography.




mantrasand said:


> And I am NOT blaming rape victims.





mantrasand said:


> the drunk person should not have been drunk,  or should have had a friend look out for them. *Their fault.* Being drunk  in an environment like that* is asking for it.*


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> such a list of names I know would exceed the character limit of a post on FAF.


Okay now you're really exaggerating. I've seen extremely long posts on here, there's no way it would take up the character limit.





> This. AND an overwelming majority of the rape cases are committed by someone the victim knows, trusts, and considers a friend. That includes the friends you have around you for "protection" when you drink. So it's a retarded ignorant argument to claim that anyone who drinks needs a friend to watch them, since in most cases that "friend" is the rapist.


That's why you get a female friend to be your sober buddy. Unless she secretly has a dick or has a strap on or something, she can't rape you.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> That's why you get a female friend to be your sober buddy. Unless she secretly has a dick or has a strap on or something, she can't rape you.



Uuuuuhhh... I'm really not sure about this, it's not like fingers don't exist... and molestation is still a possibility, so...


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Uuuuuhhh... I'm really not sure about this, it's not like fingers don't exist... and molestation is still a possibility, so...


Oh shit, forgot about fingers. Well she can't give you STDs and impregnate you, atleast.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys, this guy is clearly either trolling or batshit insane and is not worth responding to. These effort posts would be so much better directed elsewhere. :c


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

Thread lock please.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> Thread lock please.


No, go back to the insane asylum where you came from.


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> No, go back to the insane asylum where you came from.


You know, when trying to make a point in argument it's counter productive to stoop to ad hominem and personal insults. It shows just how petty and immature you are and leaves everyone around you thinking "my god, that guy is an idiot".

Also, when you join a new online community it's incredibly stupid to attack the regulars. It completely puts you at odds with everyone and is the fastest way to ensuring that no one will ever like or tolerate you.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Nobody was really liking or tolerating me to begin with, so I figured meh, nothing to lose. =\
Also glad you calmed down a lot.


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> Nobody was really liking or tolerating me to begin with, so I figured meh, nothing to lose. =\


You provided us with nothing to remotely like. It's not even that your ideas are ridiculous, it's that you couldn't even defend them without insulting everyone around you. Since your first post you poisoned the water around you.



mantrasand said:


> Also glad you calmed down a lot.


Meh, you are not worthy of my time.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2012)

I reported this tread for a lock... hopefully the mods will get to it soon.

OP you are terrible.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread is breaking all of my ribs one-by-one. Death by laughter is a slow and painful thing :c

Mantra, get lurking. You have much to learn about the ways of Faf and it's regulars. We may seem crass and terrifying to you, but it is _our_ method, and it works for _us_. We are not a yiffy murry purry hugbox, like those that we despise. If you stop to notice, you might just find that we're not all that bad; but I can't expect anyone so obtuse as yourself to even consider this.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not terrible and this thread doesn't need to be locked. Let it just die.

This thread's not even that bad, don't be over dramatic.
And sorry but I read the rules and I don't "lurk". I do what I want.
As I said, there's nothing wrong with being a hugbox, it doesn't need to be yiffy or murry or purry. Niceness is always a good thing though.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

To be fair, there *are* dedicated hugboxing sites and FAF specifically aims not to be one.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I'm not terrible and this thread doesn't need to be locked. Let it just die.
> 
> This thread's not even that bad, don't be over dramatic.
> And sorry but I read the rules and* I don't "lurk"*. I do what I want.
> As I said, there's nothing wrong with being a hugbox, it doesn't need to be yiffy or murry or purry. Niceness is always a good thing though.





> 11:06 PM] mantrasand: @Fay: *I did lurk,* but srsly please tell me i won't be mad



So, which one is the truth? >:T

You are being terrible, and fantastically so. Lurking is to acclimate yourself to what is, and is not, common and acceptable in this community. If you had done so before posting so many terrible threads, you might have found that we can be nice, when we want to. If you do what you want and shan't be dissuaded, what makes you think that you should be able to change our ways?


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

"So many terrible threads"? I posted two for fuck's sake!
You guys exaggerate so much, my God.
And another thing, I never said I lurked. Where did you find that quote? Or did you make it up?

I understand that this community is built on and based off of intolerance and being mean now. 
And I notice you're all mean to anyone who makes a den post, except a regular, but it's near impossible to attain regular status without giving up your personality and whoring yourself out to everybody by joining their meanfest. Is the den specifically so you guys can be mean to new members?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I notice you're all mean to anyone who makes a den post, except a regular, but it's near impossible to attain regular status without giving up your personality and whoring yourself out to everybody by joining their meanfest.


I think you have actually summed up FAF.

There should probably be some sort of prize for this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I'm not terrible and this thread doesn't need to be locked. Let it just die.
> 
> This thread's not even that bad, don't be over dramatic.
> And sorry but I read the rules and I don't "lurk". I do what I want.
> As I said, there's nothing wrong with being a hugbox, it doesn't need to be yiffy or murry or purry. Niceness is always a good thing though.



no its not ALWAYS a good thing, it can kill/do harm just as much as hate


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> "So many terrible threads"? I posted two for fuck's sake!



Two is two too many. And when one alone is bad, two is far too many.



mantrasand said:


> And another thing, I never said I lurked. Where did you find that quote? Or did you make it up?


I do not put words in others' mouths. You said that yourself last night, and I am not the only one who witnessed this.



mantrasand said:


> I understand that this community is built on and based off of intolerance and being mean now.
> And I notice you're all mean to anyone who makes a den post, except a  regular, but it's near impossible to attain regular status without  giving up your personality and whoring yourself out to everybody by  joining their meanfest. Is the den specifically so you guys can be mean  to new members?


This community is not built off of "intolerance and being mean", in fact, it is friendlier here now than it used to be in past years. And you're being shortsighted if all that you see are mean posts, especially in the den. The den exists for it's official described purpouse, not one that you misguidedly seem to think fits. Furthermore, none of our regulars have, as you have put it, "giving up your personality and whoring yourself out to everybody by  joining their meanfest", they simply have found a place that fits the cut of their jib, and obviously not your own. If you can bear to be understanding for just a moment, you'll notice that the majority of active forum members are nothing like that which you have been describing.

You are being judging and rude. I believe you would find other furry forums much more suited to your tastes.

Good day.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

Give me an example of niceness killing someone.


----------



## morphology (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I understand that this community is built on and based off of intolerance and being mean now.
> And I notice you're all mean to anyone who makes a den post, except a regular, but it's near impossible to attain regular status without giving up your personality and whoring yourself out to everybody by joining their meanfest. Is the den specifically so you guys can be mean to new members?



I like to think that this forum prides itself on something known as "common sense" and "tact", and the idea that if you come into the forums presenting yourself as a generally alright person, you'll be okay.  And you know, you don't have to have your first post in the Den; we have an Introduction subforum for that plus tons of other subforums.  It's just that newbies seem to gravitate here for some reason.  But you wouldn't have known that if you didn't lurk.

If you wanna get respect and acceptance on a forum, or anywhere else in the world, you need to prove yourself deserving of it.  It's called good first impressions.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Two is two too many. And when one alone is bad, two is far too many.
> 
> 
> I do not put words in others' mouths. You said that yourself last night, and I am not the only one who witnessed this.
> ...


You guys really consider 2 to be a high number? Maybe for mudering people, yes, since you shouldn't be murdering anyone. But posting a shitty thread isn't a crime. Yet you guys disown anyone who makes that mistake.

Find the post where I said those words then.

Oh God, this forum used to be worse? Holy shit... I can't even imagine that.
I understand now. The people who "fit in" are the ones with "thicker skin" who like to be a bit rougher around the edges. And all else who can't do that shouldn't bother with this place. Ok.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

morphology said:


> If you wanna get respect and acceptance on a forum, or anywhere else in the world, you need to prove yourself deserving of it.  It's called good first impressions.


I hate when people judge based on first impressions... you can't always do that.


----------



## morphology (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> I hate when people judge based on first impressions... you can't always do that.



First impressions are really freaking important though.  Have you ever gone to a job interview? Gone to a party with a new group of people?  First date?  A person's perceptions of someone are majorly influenced by that first encounter, and can make interacting with someone easier or harder.

Sure, people's first impressions of someone can change as they get to meet them.  I've made bad first impressions before many times online and offline, but if I got called out I'd politely explain myself, take criticism with an open mind, show more dimensions of myself, and people would warm up to me.  I was honestly gonna give you a chance despite your crummy first posts, but you have repeatedly proven to be an intensely unlikeable individual.  So you can't chalk this one up to just first impressions: you first presented yourself as unlikeable, and with further interactions you proved it.

And yes, two bad threads is enough to sour one's opinion.  Folks have completely destroyed their reputation before just on a handful of posts because they continued to dig themselves deeper.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> You guys really consider 2 to be a high number? Maybe for mudering people, yes, since you shouldn't be murdering anyone. But posting a shitty thread isn't a crime. Yet you guys disown anyone who makes that mistake.
> 
> Find the post where I said those words then.
> 
> ...



When even one was avoidable, two is obviously too many. We have already covered this matter. You posted that offsite in a tinychat at 11:06 PM last night, according to my clock. Users who do have a "thick skin" fit in best here, it is true. But that does not mean that others are not welcome, and if you had lurked, you would have noticed this. Do you see a trend here? Your first impression about us is flawed.



> I hate when people judge based on first impressions... you can't always do that.


Hypocrisy at it's finest.
And that is how first impressions work. That's why they're called _first impressions_. You can't possibly be that thick in the head.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> You posted that offsite in a tinychat at 11:06 PM last night, according to my clock.


What the fuck!!?
I never went on tinychat before!
Someone is using my name!
Fuck...
I'm serious.
Link me to where they said it, if you can.
That wasn't even me...


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 28, 2012)

mantrasand said:


> What the fuck!!?
> I never went on tinychat before!
> Someone is using my name!
> Fuck...
> ...



You visited Tinychat last night, after having followed a link posted on Deo's userpage. You then proceeded to tell everyone how terrible that Deo was, and that the mods and admins should be ashamed for letting her act, as you put it, as an asshole to everyone. No one on these forums has a known reason to use your username, especially as you had not earned yourself a reputation as of that point. 



> guest-78377 changed nickname to mantrasand
> [_posts omitted for irrelevance_]
> [10:30 PM] mantrasand: Hi guys! I saw this on Deo's page.
> [10:30 PM] barefoofoof: woah dude.
> ...



Backpedal harder, and do stop lying.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 28, 2012)

If he's here, I'll take this quote a sec.



> [10:31 PM] mantrasand: Well, why not me?



It probably has something to do with the fact that I simply do not know you and so far with this thread, not even fucking _like _you.


----------



## mantrasand (Apr 28, 2012)

I didn't go on tinychat though! I never did! 
You guys don't believe me, but it really wasn't me. 
I'd admit it if it was.
And you guys were arguing with me yesterday too.
I didn't go on Deo's page even.
This is just frustrating.
Well lookout for anymore suspicious activity on the tinychat page.
There's a username stealer on the loose.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 28, 2012)

This has drifted too far off topic, and as fun as tinychat court would be, I'm closing this.

If we still wanna argue over who is mean, and who was on tinychat then take it to IM


----------

